# Kujo A-arm bushings



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I just ordered me a set of the Kujo bushing cant wait to get them installed. Does it make the ride alot better? How are yall likeing them that have em?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

well if yours were sloppy before replacing them then, yeah, the ride will be better because your front tires arnt going to shimmy anymore. But as far as just replacing them as proactive maintenance...No it will not make the ride better.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If your bushings are shot then they should definitely tighten the front end up. 

I have heard nothing but good reviews on them from the people who have bought them from me and read 100's of positives from people who bought from kujo.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Hard to say if the ride was "better" but she was eating up OEM's like a fat kid on cake, and the Kujo's have been abused heavily since installing and no problems yet!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well my stock ones were shot so it rode like the front end was lose, now with the new ones it feels nice and tight


----------

